# 2011 Geneva Motor Show Part 1: Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Inquire with just about anyone what comes to mind when one thinks of Geneva and we're guessing it won't be cars. Expensive watches… yes. Lavish lifestyle or perhaps chocolate… these would be natural. Still, likely few outside the auto industry would associate the Swiss metropolis with automobiles, though Geneva does play home to one of the oldest and most influential auto shows on the circuit. Though Germany, Italy, the UK and even Sweden can boast major automotive manufacturers, it is perhaps the neutral ground of Switzerland that brings all of these companies and more out to show their latest offerings. Granted, a plethora of rich consumers living here doesn't hurt either.

As major auto industry shows go, Geneva is often our favorite. Audi and the rest of the major manufacturers are joined by a cream-of-the-crop mix of niche sports car manufacturers (often with Audi power), tuners and those iconic Italian design houses such as ItalDesign, Bertone and Pininfarina. In as much, there's always an interesting story for those fixated on Audi. Here's a quick rundown.

* Full Story *


----------

